# More goose Tasso on deck....



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2021)

Went back to Kansas for the annual December Birthday Bash/Christmas Party/Waterfowl Hunt.. We did very well on the 3 day hunt. Hunted the same pond we hunted last year on Thursday, 800 geese on the pond evening before. We had our limit by 8:30am. Shot 7 flocks to kill our 30 geese. It was awesome! We shot 17 in like 5 minutes out of 2 flocks, 10 and then 7.






Friday it was cloudy and the geese went to fields. We hunted a different pond and there were 600 on it the evening before. Saw a lot of geese, but not many worked the spread. Killed 4...

Then early Saturday a cold front arrived with clear skies. Hunted a different pond and what a shoot that was!! 14 geese and 25 ducks! 23 Mallards. I stopped shooting at 11:30 to warm up lunch- redbeans and rice, goose smoked sausage on a bun, and smoked duck and cauliflower soup.

I saved the legs out of a bunch of the big geese and have 4# of thigh meat inda cure now. will smoke sometime after 2-3 days in the cure. More pics. to come...


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2021)

Friday...





Saturday...


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2021)

Man that's a nice looking hunt. Beautiful dogs. Can't wait to see the tasso


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that's a nice looking hunt. Beautiful dogs. Can't wait to see the tasso


Thanks Jake. Best waterfowl hunt I have been on in a long time. I look forward to this trip every year, and this year it was even better because I stopped off at the deer lease for 3 days before heading to Kansas and shot a big doe and my Uncle shot a nice 8pt. Buck. He has not shot a buck in the last 8 or so years.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 16, 2021)

Looks like an awesome trip and the deer hunting made it even better


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 16, 2021)

All the birds *and* 2 deer? *EXCELLENT!! *Congratulations on a great hunting trip...

I have a client who goes to Kansas and Texas duck hunting every year and he talks about how much better he thinks it is when compared to Arkansas...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2021)

Man that looks like a Blast!


----------

